# First Handgun/ advice



## dtbeedy (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been into guns for a little while but it was mostly rifles/shotguns.When i shot them it has always been in the in the woods. The problem i have is i dont have any handguns and i am considering buying my first. I think the first thing i will i will do is is go to the gun range and rent a variety of them. My questions are what should i rent and how much money should i take (just an estimate). 
Thanks for any support/advice


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Step One: Find a range near you where they rent pistols. Look for it in your area's Yellow Pages. If that doesn't work, visit your local public library, and consult the Yellow Pages for the surrounding areas. (A computer search will also work.)
Step Two: Phone the range you think you'd like to try, and ask them what they charge for range time and for gun rental. Ask if they require you to present a credit card. Get directions to find them.
Step Three: Go to the chosen range. Bring money.
What guns should you try?
As many different ones as they've got.

Don't choose according to accuracy.
Choose according to comfort in your hands.

Don't spend more than about an hour of shooting time.
Make a list of the pistols that seem user-friendly to you.
Come back in a week, and give only those chosen pistols a further tryout.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

+1..... and don't ask anybody's opinion of what they like prior to shooting a few. Try getting your own initial opinions formed based on the feeling in _your_ hand, then go from there.

Think of it like asking someone what shoes you should wear, when you've never walked before. Get a feeling for it first, ask why they like this one over that one, when you have _some_ experience to relate it to.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

dtbeedy said:


> My questions are what should i rent and how much money should i take (just an estimate).


I would recommend that you choose the more or less "standard-sized" handguns to start with. Small snub-nosed revos and the sub-compact semi's can be a bit of a handful for a handgun novice, and their increased recoil and short sight radius is not conducive to accuracy. Both of these things can possibly discourage a new handgun shooter.

A sidearm-sized handgun will be easier to learn on, and once you are comfortable with the basics of handgun shooting and recoil management (which doesn't take long), then move on to the smaller or the outsized handguns, if you have interest in them. Over time, you will figure out what caliber, size, and type of action that you would like in your first purchase, and then you can come back here and ask everyone "which is better - Glock or XD?" :mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> and how much money should i take (just an estimate)


prices can vary a lot....
around here:

$15-$20 just to use the range
$5-$15 to rent _a_ gun
have to buy ammo for the rental gun from the range so that depends on the caliber and how many rounds.
a couple more dollars for targets

at_ least_ $100 if you intend to shoot different calibers. Try to be selective, if a gun doesn't feel right in your hand don't rent it, there is no sense in throwing away money renting a gun that doesn't fit you.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 steve1911 A1

:smt1099


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

A lot of your decisions need to based on what you are going to use this handgun for. Are you going to get one for target shooting, self defense, hunting, or what? That should be the basis for which handguns you are going to try out.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

fiasconva said:


> A lot of your decisions need to based on what you are going to use this handgun for. Are you going to get one for target shooting, self defense, hunting, or what? That should be the basis for which handguns you are going to try out.


Propably the easiest way to initially narrow things down is to decide what calibers you are interested in based on intended use.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> I would recommend that you choose the more or less "standard-sized" handguns to start with. Small snub-nosed revos and the sub-compact semi's can be a bit of a handful for a handgun novice, and their increased recoil and short sight radius is not conducive to accuracy. Both of these things can possibly discourage a new handgun shooter.
> 
> A sidearm-sized handgun will be easier to learn on, and once you are comfortable with the basics of handgun shooting and recoil management (which doesn't take long), then move on to the smaller or the outsized handguns, if you have interest in them. Over time, you will figure out what caliber, size, and type of action that you would like in your first purchase, and then you can come back here and ask everyone "which is better - Glock or XD?" :mrgreen:





YFZsandrider said:


> Propably the easiest way to initially narrow things down is to decide what calibers you are interested in based on intended use.


With all due apologies, I disagree with both of these statements.

If the newbie thinks that he/she wants a "shortie" handgun, the best way to prove to him/her that some general experience must first be gained would be to let him/her shoot one.
The experience should indeed be discouraging!
If the newbie still wants to carry a concealed weapon, after that demonstration, he/she will be showing admirable perseverance, a trait required by people who intend to learn to shoot handguns.
He/she will now also know something about his/her _practical_ choices, rather than romantic or pie-in-the-sky ones.

The newbie doesn't know enough to make the caliber decision yet. But nobody should make that decision based upon the statements of others.
Some people might say that the 9mm and .38 Special are both easier to shoot than the .45, but others (including my 100-pound wife) would say exactly the opposite. Who is right? I say try 'em all, and then decide for yourself.
Caliber choice is not merely one of "stopping power," but rather it is more about the ability to feel comfortable shooting this cartridge out of that pistol. Therefore, every possible available combination should be tried, before any decision is made.

(All of my statements above are based upon the concept that there is no professional shooting coach available, so the newbie is very much "on his/her own." In the presence of a competent teacher, the whole picture changes completely.)


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The newbie doesn't know enough to make the caliber decision yet. But nobody should make that decision based upon the statements of others.
> Some people might say that the 9mm and .38 Special are both easier to shoot than the .45, but others (including my 100-pound wife) would say exactly the opposite. Who is right? I say try 'em all, and then decide for yourself.


+1 Steve. As you stated in an earlier post, fondle and rent as many different types and calibers as possible and start the elimination process from there.:smt023


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Some people might say that the 9mm and .38 Special are both easier to shoot than the .45, but others (including my 100-pound wife) would say exactly the opposite. Who is right? I say try 'em all, and then decide for yourself.


While this is true, I would prefer to carry a .45, but I carry a 9mm because it is cheaper to shoot and easier to get ammo for. Not trying to poke a hornet's nest with a stick or anything, :smt033 just saying, for some there are a few "extra" variables in the decision.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

can't disagree with steve1911 however
below is a suggestion as what to rent 

you did say it was your first handgun and it was for home defense

first you have to find out if you want a double action, DA, revolver or a semiautomatic

if you like DA then the .357 is a great choice since the various types of factory ammo go from under 200 foot lbs of energy for target loads (38special) up to over 500 ft lbs of energy (high end of 357 magnum) - quite a large range to get use to different recoils.
I like the S&W 686 4"

if you like a semiautomatic then the 9mm or .45acp is a good choice
there are SO MANY models to choose that is why you want to rent to get the feel in the hand and the recoil

in regards to cost of ammo the 9mm is the cheapest of the 3

maybe you should rent all three on the first visit and then go back and rent different models in a specific caliber

happy hunting


----------

